
Reasons to ignore computer science degrees - lulzx
https://www.cio.com/article/3293010/10-reasons-to-ignore-computer-science-degrees.html
======
ydlr
Translation: "I don't employees burdened with any knowledge not directly
related to their job responsibilities. It just makes them uppity. The purpose
of education is to breed compliant workers."

